# Goat gives birth to "human"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Everything exciting always happens in Zimbabwe 

http://www.talkzimbabwe.com/news/117/ARTICLE/5329/2009-09-03.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A goat gave birth to Mr Tumnus?!?!?:googly:


----------

